# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Your cartridge of choice.

## Shearer

Over my years of hunting I have collected a small range of hunting rifles chambered for cartridges suited to the type of hunting I do. It has not been by conscious choice but I seem to have ended up with a pretty conservative collection. Nothing very modern, or extreme in any way but they seem to meet my needs just fine and do what I ask of them.

From left
.22lr subsonic for everything from starlings to hares at close range.
.17HMR. As above at longer distance and hope to use it on wallaby shortly.
.223 Rem. The occasional rabbit or hare up to goats
.308 win. Short range (<250m) goats, deer, pigs.
7mm Rem Mag. Longer range big game. Deer, pigs, chamois, tahr.
This lot suits me well and I think I now have something for every occasion. So I will never have to buy another rifle. :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

Running the same, minus a longer range calibre (7mm Rem Mag).... Maybe next year if I earn my brownie points

----------


## Steve123

22lr, 223 Rem, 7.62 x 39, 308 Win, 30-06, 300 win mag, 12 guage. Should cover most needs (wants)

----------


## Feather or Shoot

Air rifle, 22 lr, 12 gauge shotgun, 22-250, 260 rem. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

22lr x 2, .223, 243,250 Savage, 6.5 Grendel, 270, 20g, 12g. But it can change quite easily without much thought going into it.

----------


## R93

I am pretty plain. I don't have a large selection and have a genuine use for the calibers I have.

But if I had to chose only one cartridge to do everything it would be the humble .223
I have taken all South island game animals with it apart from wallabys. Never hunted wallabys in the south island on foot.
Have even taken a couple escaped wap hybrids with it.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stevodog

22lr, 243W, 6.5 x 55, 270W, 12g

----------


## MB

.22LR
12g 
and to be added soon, 7mm08 (yes, I know, may have to move to Auckland and start drinking lattes!)

I think this covers most eventualities for the non-obsessive  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

22lr, 7-08, 7x65R ( haven't actually used it yet), 9.3x62, .404 Jeffery

----------


## Tahr

> 22lr, 7-08, 7x65R ( haven't actually used it yet), 9.3x62, .404 Jeffery


So your new one has arrived? Tell us about it?

----------


## ROKTOY

.22, .17hmr, 22-250, 7.62x39, 7mm-08, 303

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Near and far big and small, job done...

----------


## FatLabrador

22lr x2, 20 gauge, 12 gauge x 4, 270 and maybe soon 303

----------


## jakewire

.22, 223, 6.5x55 [x2] 30 06, 9,3x62 and a  couple of twelve gauges.
223 will be a 22 250 shortly perhaps.
That about covers every thing , could see another 300 win mag or a 6.5/ 7mmsaum or 6.5 06 in there somewhere if I every get around to it.

----------


## stug

> So your new one has arrived? Tell us about it?


Not yet, hopefully here mid-December. Got the brass and dies though.

----------


## Hahn

22LR, 22MAG, 7MM08, 270WSM and 12G. Takes care of anything I'm hunting  :Have A Nice Day: 

I wouldn't mind turning the 22mag into a 17hmr if it is possible and not too expensive...

----------


## Beaker

> Near and far big and small, job done...
> Attachment 73964
> Attachment 73965


The diameter of the projectile is a bit......... happy......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> The diameter of the projectile is a bit......... happy......


Must be a better word surely.....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## WallyR

1 x target rifle, 1 x hunter rifle each in 22LR and 308.
If I can't get close enough to kill it with one of these, it's too far away.
Only one I'd like to add would be a 6.5 Swede - just because.

----------


## nak

.22LR, .223, .308 , 7mm rem mag , 9.3x62.   I like some of them so much that I've got a couple in the same flavour.... :Grin:

----------


## Paddy79

Geez am I the only one who has never owned or owns a .22?

----------


## gadgetman

For me: 1.77 Air rifle (x4), 22lr (x2), 223 Rem, 243 win (x2), 308 Win, 7mm Rem Mag, 12ga (x3). I mainly use the 223 nowadays. Need to get out more which I hope to be able to do soon.

For TR: 22lr, 243 Win, 7mm Rem Mag.

----------


## Donald

For me,   22lr, 17hmr, 7mm Blaser and a 12ga.  Covers the majority of my hunting and shooting  :Have A Nice Day:  
Love to add a 204 to the collection when funds allow.....

----------


## jakewire

> Geez am I the only one who has never owned or owns a .22?


You need to fix that. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Paddy79

> You need to fix that.


I have always wanted too but its so hard finding the perfect one, and now I have been told I have to buy a .17rem  by my eldest daughter for xmas, so looks like ill be waiting even longer, funny thing is I learnt to shoot small bore rifle shooting on a .22 as a child but as soon as I got a licence I was straight into the30 cal

----------


## Pongo12

22mag 300winmag. Everything from rats to cattle

----------


## Marty Henry

Bit of a hoarder Im afraid 22, 223, 6.5x55, 3030, 303, 308, 7.62x39, 7.62x54R, 32/20, 45/70, 577/450, plus several muzzle loaders and shotguns. If it dosnt get used at least twice a year it goes. I keep telling myself I need to downsize but that never seems to happen

----------


## Mathias

My selection; 177, 22LR, 223, 6x45, 6.5 Grendel, 260Imp & 12g. The 6x45 is my go to for meat collecting and gets the most use, so that would be my cartridge of choice atm. The Grendel is new to the stable, so the status could change if it performs.

----------


## 223nut

> Geez am I the only one who has never owned or owns a .22?


Probably, they're just so cheap to run

----------


## rossi.45

.177 air rifle, .22lr x 4, 17hmr, .204, 222R, .22VarTarg, .223AI, .243, .310 cadet, .30/30, .308, .45LC, .45/70

i know i dont need all the types of guns i have but i sure do enjoy having them  . . . R

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> .177 air rifle, .22lr x 4, 17hmr, .204, 222R, .22VarTarg, .223AI, .243, .310 cadet, .30/30, .308, .45LC, .45/70
> 
> i know i dont need all the types of guns i have but i sure do enjoy having them  . . . R


What kind of speeds do you get out of the 223AI? What weight projectiles? 

Always thought the 22 PPC would be perfect for me.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## 300wsm for life

I have 22lr 1 for me and a youth 22 for my boys. 308,223 & my favorite 300wsm.
223 is suppressed and great for having my two boys come along. Starting to see more use. Still have my first centerfire which is my 308 was given to me by my parents 18yrs ago and has sentimental value. Doesn't get much use any more.

----------


## mace08

.22 x 2, .222, .223, .22-250, 7mm 08, 12ga, i think a .30-06 would round things out nicely

----------


## Russian 22.

I just have a 22 and a 308. Don't really need anything else apart from a 12 gauge shotgun.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

I have 22LR, 223, 7mm08, 308. 

Having both the 7mm08 and 308 is a bit redundant so one of them will go at some stage, or maybe both will go for something else.

Had 22mag and 204 previously but neither were versatile enough for my taste so made way for the 223.

----------


## Dama dama

Currently have a .22lr, .270 win, 9.3x57, 12GA.

I also use my fathers .17HMR a lot so you could just about count that.  I really, really need to add a light centre fire, a suppressed .223 makes the most sense.   The .270 may be retired in favour of a .308 (my all time fav cal)  in the next few years.  Plus I've always wanted a 25/06....

----------


## Spudattack

Just a handful....

.177 Air Rifle
.22lr x 3
.223
7x64
.30-30
.308
20 gauge sxs
12 gauge sxs
12 gauge o/u

Still 2 to go to complete the calibre selection...

Maybe 3!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Just a handful....
> 
> .177 Air Rifle
> .22lr x 3
> .223
> 7x64
> .30-30
> .308
> 20 gauge sxs
> ...


That is defeatist talk. There is no such thing as complete with the subject matter at hand.

Now take yourself out the back somewhere quiet and give yourself a good talking to.

----------


## Steve123

> Just a handful....
> 
> .177 Air Rifle
> .22lr x 3
> .223
> 7x64
> .30-30
> .308
> 20 gauge sxs
> ...


You've only just begun on your 30 cal journey. :36 1 5:

----------


## Spudattack

> That is defeatist talk. There is no such thing as complete with the subject matter at hand.
> 
> Now take yourself out the back somewhere quiet and give yourself a good talking to.


I was only talking 'need' haven't got started on 'want' yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Just a handful....
> 
> .177 Air Rifle
> .22lr x 3
> .223
> 7x64
> .30-30
> .308
> 20 gauge sxs
> ...


There seems to be a small gap from 6 mm through 250, 6.5 that needs filling also, of course its possible youve already owned them and moved them on in which case its perfectly acceptable.

----------


## Spudattack

> There seems to be a small gap from 6 mm through 250, 6.5 that needs filling also, of course its possible youve already owned them and moved them on in which case its perfectly acceptable.


Nah, no interest in varmint calibres!  The .223 is all I need for that!

My love is for big bores, plans are for a 9.3x62 and a .470 double if I can get the capex approved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeatures

22,22mag,223,243,303 and 12g
I feel the need for a 44/40 or 45 LC, however

----------


## 57jl

22,223,270,308,300wsm,8x68s,410,12gauge and they are all cackhanded models :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

8x68 is interesting.
like a go fast 35 whelen or something maybe a little smaller.?

----------


## Shearer

Always liked the idea of the 35 Whelen but never could justify one.

----------


## jakewire

Just get a 9.3x62, slightly better, somewhat easier to find and Lapua makes brass.
That's justifiable right there. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Justify and firearms in the same sentence, is extremely oxymoronic.

----------


## akaroa1

22
223
6.5-284
6.5x65R
308
300 WSM
9.3x62
44 mag
20 ga
12 ga 
All left handed.

Nice to see the 9.3s are well represented

----------


## Reindeer

.22
12g
303 Brit
6.5 284
7mm RM

But I am looking for a smaller calibre as all rounder small game calibre. Thinking 22-250

----------


## Shearer

> 22
> 223
> 6.5-284
> 6.5x65R
> 308
> 300 WSM
> 9.3x62
> 44 mag
> 20 ga
> ...


Hi @akaroa1.
What is your left handed .44 mag?
Maybe I do need another rifle after all.
Nice collection by the way.

----------


## akaroa1

> Hi @akaroa1.
> What is your left handed .44 mag?
> Maybe I do need another rifle after all.
> Nice collection by the way.


Left hand 44 is a H&R 44 single shot .... so really more not exclusively right handed, than exclusively left handed.
Very short barrel and Gunworks maximus suppressor and use  with sub sonic 240 XTPs .
Accurate and effective to 120 ish on deer.

And I forgot to list !
.32 Special Winchester 1894 ... older than all the rest of them combined !

----------


## Tahr

223, 243, 6.5x55, 7-08, 300saum. .22 & 20gauge

----------


## southernman

Ive got firearms in Nz and Canada, 7or 8 in each location. 
 .22, .22 mag, .17 Hrm, .17 hornet, .17 fireball, 20 vartarg, .222, .223, 6x45 (.223), 6x47 rem, 6mm rem, 2506, .260, .264 win. 7x57, 300 H&H, 300 win,  .358 win and 9.3x62. 
 due for a cull out, might just keep, the cooper's and Sakos, and the 358 win :Thumbsup:  & Kimber .260, too many too close in performance,

----------


## 57jl

> 8x68 is interesting.
> like a go fast 35 whelen or something maybe a little smaller.?


it is the biggest non belted cartridge ever made every other cartridge this size is belted  77gr reloader22 with 180gr nosler b/tip  seems to knock things over pretty good

----------


## jakewire

I'll bet it does. Who makes a rifle for it ?

----------


## Spudattack

> it is the biggest non belted cartridge ever made


You sure?

.50 BMG
.505 Gibbs
.416 Rigby
10.75x68
.470 NE
Etc....,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian

If I wrote a list of all my guns I'd probably frighten myself and find some I'd forgotten but a 7x33 sako is the most unusual.

----------


## Sideshow

@Spudattack if I was to go after the big stuff in Africa I'd love one of those .416 Rigby in a double.
Got to shot one at cans in Arusha. Wow recoil was like a solid push. Shot four rounds and could have easily done ten.
Just lovely. The PH got taken out by poachers not long after I left. Shame nice guy wonder what happened to his guns :Sad:

----------


## Double Shot

Well now, interesting to see what everyone has, certainly some interesting items in there...

Mine...

.17 HMR Lever
.17 Hornet Bolt (For Sale)
.22 LR Lever
.22 LR Semi (For Sale)
.22 WMR Semi
.22-250 Bolt
.243 Bolt
6.5x.284 Bolt
.300 Blaser Mag Bolt
12G Pump

Considering a 6.5x68 RWS Magnum build if I can find a action.

----------


## Russian 22.

> @Spudattack if I was to go after the big stuff in Africa I'd love one of those .416 Rigby in a double.
> Got to shot one at cans in Arusha. Wow recoil was like a solid push. Shot four rounds and could have easily done ten.
> Just lovely. The PH got taken out by poachers not long after I left. Shame nice guy wonder what happened to his guns


What's a P H?

----------


## Spudattack

> What's a P H?


Professional Hunter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

284win.......do u need any others?

----------


## john m

Yes you do lots of others

----------


## josh86

I seem to have got a few more since joining here. 
.22, 223x2, 260, 7mmsaum, 7mm rm, 7.62x39, 308,300wsm, 338edge and a couple of 12gauges. Think that's all of them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

> I seem to have got a few more since joining here. 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's what we like to hear mate.

----------


## 6x47

Understand that addiction..

Having just sold a couple, I've still got .177 break air rifle, .22 PCP air rifle, various .22RFs, two .223s, 6BR, 6x47L, 6.5x47L, 7-08, .280AI, .44-40 and a shottie.
Won't count my son's ones sitting there.

----------


## Mooseman

Me, I like guns so I have a few. air rifles x 3, 22 LR x3, 22K Hornet, 223, 22 250, 243, 270, 30 06, 300 Win Mag, 300 Rum, 7 mm Mag, 338 Win Mag, 12 g.

----------


## 57jl

> I'll bet it does. Who makes a rifle for it ?


my rifle is a sauer weatherby europa mk5 made in the sauer factory thats where early weatherbys were made before being made in the usa so its a european cal you find a lot of them in africa and places like that. terminal ballistic studies.com knowledge base will tell you all you need to know about this caliber plus just about any other cal awesome website that and the man who owns it is a forum member as well :Wink:  all good

----------


## Tim Dicko

> Running the same, minus a longer range calibre (7mm Rem Mag).... Maybe next year if I earn my brownie points


Selling the scopes mate, your going backwards not fowards.

----------


## mikee

Currently have .223 rattlegun, 6.5TCU, 6.5SAUM and 375WSM and a variety of shotties in a few different gauges.
However I am contemplating pulling the barrel off the 375 and turning it into something else..............just because.

----------


## i41do2

Gotta 10/22, 7mm08 and a 308

I want a .17hmr, 22 bolt action for the boys, 204, 280ai, AR, 243, 300 winmag, 6.5sweede, 9.3xwhatever, a 338 and just about everything else in between

----------


## Fireflite

Webly .22 pistol LOL (bakelite)
22 10/22 (hogue)
22 Marlin (wood)
22 Something (forget) (wood)
22 CZFS (wood)
223 CZFS (wood)
243 Remington SPS (plastis/something)
6.5 Creedmoor Kimber Adirondack (carbon/kevlar)
270 Ruger American (plastic)
270 Tikka 270 SS Hunter (wood)
270 Roessler titan 6 (wood)
270 Mauser M96 16 SP (wood)
270 Mannlincher Schoenauer 1956 MCFS (wood)
270 Roessler  titan 6 270WSM (wood)
270 Tikka 270 WSM (plastic)
7X64 CZFS (wood)
308 Roessler titan 9 308 (plastic/carbon)
300 Browning Maral Win Mag (wood)
30/30 Mossberg PCA Lever (wood)
338 Murmur (Sub) Rossi Pumba (glass/wood)
93X62 CZFS (wood)

Looking like 270 is it!

----------


## Carlsen Highway

My cartridge of choice today, is made out of paper.

----------


## Mathias

> Currently have .223 rattlegun, 6.5TCU, 6.5SAUM and 375WSM and a variety of shotties in a few different gauges.
> However I am contemplating pulling the barrel off the 375 and turning it into something else..............just because.


Whaaaaat???? Couldn't find any buffalo huh?  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Whaaaaat???? Couldn't find any buffalo huh?


Na I cant see the SAUM bullet strikes at distance  :Grin:

----------


## LOC

@ryansonghurst just got a serious boner




> Webly .22 pistol LOL (bakelite)
> 22 10/22 (hogue)
> 22 Marlin (wood)
> 22 Something (forget) (wood)
> 22 CZFS (wood)
> 223 CZFS (wood)
> 243 Remington SPS (plastis/something)
> 6.5 Creedmoor Kimber Adirondack (carbon/kevlar)
> 270 Ruger American (plastic)
> ...

----------


## tiroatedson

.22 x 8, 17 HMR , .223, ,30-30, 
.308, .410, 20 gauge, 12 gauge x2 and soon to be .300 blackout. 
In the future another  .223, 44-40 or 44 mag, .357 mag maybe, 45/70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> it is the biggest non belted cartridge ever made every other cartridge this size is belted


35 Whelen (left) and .700 Nitro Express

----------


## Marty Henry

Do you have something that the one on the right fits or is it just a cartridge in waiting?

----------


## Paddy79

> obviously deer are much harder to kill in the north island.

----------


## LOC

> 35 Whelen (left) and .700 Nitro Express


whats the rough cost/round of the 700NE?

----------


## Barefoot

> obviously deer are much harder to kill in the north island.


Nah it's just the trees that keep jumping out in front of them.

----------


## Paddy79

10 AR15s in 223, 2 308 pump actions, 8 308 bolt actoins,  9 12 gauge ,2 20gauge a 410  and soon to be a 357 mag and 45acp

----------


## norsk

.22lr Subsonic is my favourite round.
Kills everything if your good or lucky.

----------


## jakewire

I suggest, good, would be more satisfactory than lucky eh.

----------


## norsk

> I suggest, good, would be more satisfactory than lucky eh.


Might catch it on a ricochet?

----------


## 6x47

> what’s the rough cost/round of the 700NE?


Typically US$100 each according to Wiki.

I imported an inert round years back from H&H- cost 55 quid at the time, ie ~$100

----------


## Sideshow

@6x47 you forgot the cost of replacement shoulder surgery  :O O:  :Thumbsup:  oh and fillings :Sick:

----------


## 6x47

Apparently they're pretty brutal but more of a heave.
By reputation, a .378 Wby is seriously punishing, not just because of the grunt but also the recoil velocity

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Do you have something that the one on the right fits or is it just a cartridge in waiting?


A 12 gauge is about the same size.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I think my cartridge of choice is one I don't have yet: 300NM. My other is one I no longer have: 7mmRM.

----------


## ebf

Varmint : 17 Remington Fireball
General Purpose : 284 Winchester
Long Range : 338 Edge
Bush Gun : 45/70

----------


## .300 RUM Guy

> Apparently they're pretty brutal but more of a heave.
> By reputation, a .378 Wby is seriously punishing, not just because of the grunt but also the recoil velocity


Nothing's punishing with one of Kiwi Greg's Terminator Brakes on it!  :Cool:

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> Do you have something that the one on the right fits or is it just a cartridge in waiting?


No, display cartridge only. Just showing 57jl that there is a bigger 'non belted' cartridge than a 35 Whelen, besides, I'm not in the market for waiting two years of my life and paying upwards of US$200,000.00 for a Holland and Holland custom double rifle chambered in this caliber, to punch an elephant on the nose. Granted, there are cheaper builds but when you're in this deep, you may as well go the whole hog. 




> whats the rough cost/round of the 700NE?


Sorry, I don't really know.

----------


## Sideshow

Really to be honest it's got a be the 12gauge through shear volume :Thumbsup: 
Sure I'd like to have shot more rifle cartridges but no. Birds and the humble 12 is where it's at :Melt:

----------


## Shearer

> I think my cartridge of choice is one I don't have yet: 300NM. My other is one I no longer have: 7mmRM.


Think you need to do something about that.

----------


## Martin358

> Nothing's punishing with one of Kiwi Greg's Terminator Brakes on it!


Except the ears

----------


## HB.

Have used the 30-06 for the last 15 or so years and has served me well. Going to go .284 shortly and looking forward to getting into the long range side of things.

----------


## gadgetman

> Except the ears


And the wallet, when you figure out you can handle a bigger boomstick that costs more per round.

----------


## akaroa1

> whats the rough cost/round of the 700NE?


The limited supply I found via google is

Depending on the 1000 grain projectile loaded *US$50>100.*
Im also picking that they are mostly sold to cartridge collectors and that a tiny percentage of them are actually used for the intended purpose.

----------


## Hendrik

So why is it then that there exist a rare few cartridges that instil admiration amongst hunters totally disproportionate to the rest of the worlds cartridges and their relative position in the ranking of killing power politics? It is probably a combination of things. Cartridges are about balance in usage, effect, ownership and romance. The 9.3mm cartridges and the 9.3 Mauser in particular are not the worlds best in any specific comparison, but when you compare all its attributes to the attributes of other cartridges, it makes it to the podium of disproportionate ability and admiration. It is for that reason exactly that I published a few journals on the 9.3x62 Mauser and dedicated myself to the study and promotion of 9.3mm cartridges. My latest 400+ page 9.3x62 journal with hunting adventures and cartridges is now available on Lulu.com.  https://www.lulu.com/en/gb/shop/hend...e=1&pageSize=4

----------


## Hendrik

93x62 is also my favourite, which is why I studied it and published a few journals on it. Latest e-book was just published on Lulu and has over 400 pages and just as many photos. https://www.lulu.com/en/gb/shop/hend...e=1&pageSize=4

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I have to say 280AI is now my favourite. A handloader's dream.

----------


## JLF

For big game: .338 Winchester Magnum (with 250 grain bullets).
For small game: 24 gauge

----------


## Rated M for Magnum

17 hmr, 7mm08, 308 win, 7mm rem mag and two 12 gauges. I feel like there is definitely am overlap with the 08 family cartridges I have and both could probably be replaced with a 243...

Oraybw a complete re jig with 22lr, 223 and maybe a boring old 300wsm to round out the top end  :ORLY: 

What is the perfect combo? Can there BE only one?

Maybe one rimfire, one center fire and one shotgun...for each family member

----------


## Shadowsol

What I have: 70lb compound bow, 22LR semi, 6.5cm hunting rig, 6.5cm RPR (in need of a scope)
Had (was crushed): 308 AR10.
What I want to add: 45/70 lever

----------

